# pop up camper for sale



## Dan-o (Jan 29, 2001)

I am upgrading to a larger travel trailer and I have 2000 Colman Tacoma pop up. 12 ft long,push out bay window,furnace,3-way refrig,water tank, canopy and screen room. Used about 6 times. Asking $5150.00 obo. If you know anyone interested please reply to posting or email [email protected]
thanks
Dan


----------

